
Ask HN: How do you scale analytics at your company? - bluearchon34
I am always looking to improve service performance at my company. One of the harder services to scale is analytics driven by python. I am curious as to what underlying libraries or technology you use to run analytical code at scale hopefully without sacrificing developer speed?
======
ArtWomb
Mixpanel for user analytics. Can be $$$$ for high traffic

[https://mixpanel.com/](https://mixpanel.com/)

Prometheus for server monitoring

[https://prometheus.io/](https://prometheus.io/)

